# Coffee Mead



## omaolain (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm preparing to put a new recipe to the test and seeing how well a coffee mead turns out.
Has anyone already produced one of these? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like it may be interesting OMA. I thought I remebered seeing a recipe for wine or mead that involved cofee. I am sure Googl-ing it may bring uo some more info.

I would be concerned about any acids in the cofee and any oils that may be present. Again, only research will tell you.

I personally think it has merit and am looking forward to your recipe and posts keeping up up to date on the progress.

Troy


----------



## omaolain (Oct 20, 2009)

Getting past the oils in the coffee shouldn't be too much of a problem if its anything like dealing with chocolate. 
I'll definitely keep this one up to date with progress.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds really good OMA. What were you going to do? Brew a batch of your favorite cofee and go from there? Keep us posted this sounds like you may be on to something.. I hope some of the rest of the group can add to this.

Troy


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 21, 2009)

this just doesn't sound like a good combo....very interesting though!

i thought we came up with some crazy combos! raspberry chipotle, apple-jalapeno, apple-black currant, and some i cannot divulge...will release someday.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't drink coffee, however, I have made lemon and grapefruit wine successfully leaving in the zest for the entire fermentation..now there is a lot of oil in citrus peel, and I used a lot of zest.

It didn't leave any off flavours or seem to pool on the top of the carboy either.

I'm thinking a lot of the comments regarding natural oils in products, causing off flavours are unfounded or exaggerated,perhaps need to be researched to find their temperature tolerance during fermentation?... really we should all be experimenting. If people can make wines out of pistachio/pecan/almond/ lemon etc etc wine.. all with natural levels of oils and often with a commercial purpose in mind.. we have a BETTER than 50% chance of making the same thing at home.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2009)

Ive never heard of Coffee mead but does sound interesting. Keep us updated on the fermentation and outcome.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 21, 2009)

I gotta go with Allie on this. We have heard enough strange combos that I am not surprised anymore. I actually think a coffee mead may be something interesting. And..may very well turn out good.

I remeber a while back a discussion came up about raspberry/chocolate. I have to admit, this sounds pretty good. Anything can happen.

I look forward to having updates on some of the members wines they started "out of the box".

Troy


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 22, 2009)

St Allie said:


> If people can make wines out of pistachio/pecan/almond/ lemon etc etc wine.. all with natural levels of oils and often with a commercial purpose in mind..
> Allie



any particular person in mind allie? ::

the wine/fruit we use that can cause this have gone through processes not seen in wine. there is *alot* of work to get it right. the oil WILL create off flavors. small amounts, maybe not so much, but we have not aged a bottle of a pecan wine longer than 2 years, so it could still create an issue later.

raspberry chocolate is extremely good. just had some over last weekend. not a cheap fortified wine, in our case, to produce. ours is actually, raspberry/merlot/chocolate, but close, eh?


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> any particular person in mind Allie? ::
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 23, 2009)

St Allie said:


> ...maybe
> 
> well if you can do it, so can we!
> 
> ...



you "might" be able to do it, but not the same way as we also are adding other ingredients. some of you more experienced makers might be able to taste them, but then you'd also have to figure out what we do to them. it's not easy to get much flavor and then you have to make sure it's good as any mistakes are easily tasted. kinda like pear and strawberry. both can be very good, but not easy to get good flavor, not be sweet (hiding mistakes or just like it that way) and to get through the whole thing w/out something happening.

we have dumped our share for sure. that, our we give it to people who tend to ask for too much. 

i don't doubt it could be done, at least be similar and this is why i'm holding back some of our other new ideas. we like to experiment and this last one is very promising!


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 23, 2009)

I feel as though I may have pi$$d OMA off on another thread. I sure hope not because it wasn't my intentions whatsoever.

This coffee mead has ne interested. And even if not for a mead, a homemade cofee liqueuer may still be interesting.

Troy


----------



## Mud (Oct 24, 2009)

Gotta say this doesn't sound very good to me. I've tried to use honey to sweeten coffee on several occasions and haven't found it appealing. That's the nice part about making things for yourself, though. There's no right or wrong to what you like. 

-Mud


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 18, 2009)

How about throwing nicotine in there so I can have a smoke with my coffee.
Marlboro Maxwell house merlot.


----------

